# California black worms



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

Looking for california black worms for my planted discus localy for cheap. I leave in arlington so I guess i can go either forthworth or dallas. I went to true perculia and they are expensive for 1 small scoop its 3.98. Looking to buy 1/2lb to 1lb. I bought 1/2lb in the internet for 30 dollars with shipping i dont know if thats cheap. I am also looking for a True SAE Localy. I bought some at liveaquaria.com and they are the flying fox not a true SAE told them and refunded my money back, but lost my shipping charge which is big. Please help. Thank you.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

You may try Keller Farms for the blackworms.

The SAE's - are you sure you really want them? When they are small they are nice but once they grow up it's a different deal. Big fish, almost impossible to catch, and gladly eats fine leafed plants. You may want Amano shrimp instead.

--Nikolay


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

Thank you for your reply. I did not know that True SAE will do that. I will call keller farms for black worms to see if it is good. So do you have Planted discus? You suggested amano shrimp are they ok with the heat in discus tank?


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

I maintain one tank that is heavily planted and has 3 big discus in it. There are Amano shrimp in there too. The temperature is 80. I don't know if the shrimp will do well above that.

--Nikolay


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

niko said:


> I maintain one tank that is heavily planted and has 3 big discus in it. There are Amano shrimp in there too. The temperature is 80. I don't know if the shrimp will do well above that.
> 
> --Nikolay


They should be fine to around 86F as fas as I know. I have not cooked them above that yet. :laser:


----------



## killikent (Jun 15, 2007)

Keller Farms used to be a good source, but anymore it's hit or miss. For a while they stopped carrying them in the summer months becase they said they couldnt get them in alive. I have been getting them from http://www.wormman.com/pd_california.cfm on a regular basis fo over a year and have nothing but good things to say about them and the product.


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks for all your help. I think I will be sticking with my source at aquaticfoods.com/worms.html. They where great and fast delivery. Thanks for reminding me I have to email Dan for some more worms.


----------



## erock (May 19, 2008)

I have a planted discus tank and I keep my temps at 82-83 degrees. I've added shrimp, but they disappear over time and I think they are slowly being cooked at this higher temp. Instead, I stock heavily with Oto's for algae control and I have a small school of cory's to take care of leftovers.

I used SAE's, but had to catch them as they got big fast and stopped eating algae in favor of fish food. Since they've been removed, I've noticed that nibble marks in my plants have gone away. If you do want SAE's though, Keller Farms had some (including my 3 giants now) when I was there a few weeks ago.


----------

